# First Cut Out



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

That is about as simple as they come. No smoke, cut out combs slowly, install in frames with rubber bands, look for the queen.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

A Inverter on your Vehicle works real nice for the times when you have no power. If you get one get a large one. For a few Minutes you will be fine. Any thing longer and you will need to Idol your Vehicle your you will be walking home. 
David


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> The comb is hanging below the floor joist and nice and white.http://youtu.be/yICICNRZMJcJim


Just a side note. If the comb is nice and white, they have not been there long. If it is a two year survivor hive, the brood comb will be black. White comb is new comb. 

cchoganjr


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Smokepole
I have a good inverter on the truck, but the generator will use a lot less gas for the long run. And yes I have had to call for a jump.:scratch:
Jim


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Cleo
Is it possible it was new comb from last year? We are just getting trees budding here and it's been cool?
Jim


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If it is from last year it will be brittle. If it is this year it will be soft. 

In the brood nest, comb will turn brown/black very quickly. If it was honey storage comb,from last year, it most likely would have gone from white to yellow during the Winter. New comb from this year will be white and soft, by mid May it will turn to yellow.

Either way, it will have no effect on your cutout. The comb color just gives you an idea of how old the comb is.

cchoganjr


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Cleo
Thank You
I am working with a member of our club, since this will be my first cutout. He is also who I am getting 3 nuc's from tomorrow night.
Jim


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Luck. Cut outs can be fun. 

If it is a well established colony you may very well be able to split it into two or more.

cchoganjr


----------



## fishin coyote (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll add 1 thing you may want to consider. Wear a respirator or very good dusk(N-95) mask under your veil.
That black mold your going to have to disturb to get the comb out is more dangerous then all them bees combined.
Mike


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Mike

We are planing on using good dust mask. I don't know if the window opens but I was thinking of taking some fans to get some fresh air in the room.
Jim


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Jim, keep the noise and vibration as low as possible from the Gen. and Fan, it can put the bees in a bad mood. Is Jeff your mentor?


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Jack
Yes he is and thank you for the info.
Jim


----------

